# i need some parts for my 93 740il



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey if anyone has an extra maf, knock sensors (4), or o2 sensors (2) i would be greatly appreciative... i kinda got myself into something i wasnt expecting... but for 1400 bucks what can one expect.. any question let me know 

thanks, 

Jake


----------



## pipestooloud (Jan 15, 2008)

is that how much you paid for the car??


----------



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah i paid 1400 i bought it out of the local paper here in southern oregon. it has a dent on the rear right above the passenger tail light, and the tail light is busted at the top, the sunroof is pinikey. Also the clear is rough on the hood. but besides that it is way clean, interior is awesome, all the electronics work... However about 3 hrs after buying it the TRANS PROGRAM came on in the gauge cluster and it was stuck in third. I took it to a local mechanic who said that he had some experience with this.. He ended up flushing the transmission, changeing out the shifter, changing the plugs, and THEN running the diagnostics... he quoted me $700 for all that including the price of the plugs and the shifter. And then gave me a bill for $867. After it was all "FIXED" i started it up and it went right into TRANS PROGRAM. after pluging back in the diagnostic tool. under the transmission faults was a code for the #2 knock sensor, And under engine were codes for the Mass air flow meter, and the o2 sensors, and also the #2 knock sensor. Can anyone tell me if it is possible for a knock sensor to cause a 93 740il to go into TRANS PROGRAM. also how much should that cost to fix? should i replace all of the knock sensors since i am in there? or is it a seldom thing that they fail. The car has 130,000 miles on it.

also if anyone could tell me what this car is most likely worth in this condition i would greatly appreciate it...

also does anyone have any extra knock sensors? maf, o2s, rims, or tail light (passanger side)

Thanks.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The usual cause is a bad battery but a loose AFM connector can also cause it.

What fluid did he use in the transmission? The 5HP30 is really finicky about what fluid you use and the wrong one can kill it quickly.


----------



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

*amf?*

amf connector?

what is that, where is that, and how do i check it..

The battery seems more than fine. it has never given me any troubles.

thanks.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Air Flow Meter--now commonly called a MAF

Load test the battery--even if it starts ok the voltage may be dipping low enough to trigger the Trans Prog message. That is the most low voltage caused error message.


----------



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

load test? how is that done? and what voltage am i looking for? and where?
also.. what kind of fluid should be used in that tranny.. 

also. here is something... generally when it goes into trans program it is just after the check engine light goes on.. when the check engine light goes on it seems to drop the idle and the motor drops to like 400 rpm then surges to about 550-600 when the light isnt on it purrs at right around 600-650rpm. could that surging be being caused by a bad afm or maf? or what would cause that? the only faults that are being show when it is scanned are.

155- engine load signal
105- gear monitoring
69- knock sensor circuit 2

also what do the first two mean? if you know. 
and should i just replace that one knock sensor? or do all 4 at the same time... i dont know what is the protocol.. and im not too sure if i really trust this last mechanic i went to..


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Auto Zone will do a load test of the battery for free. The machine tells you whether it is good or bad.

That is job 1


----------



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

*load test ok???*

well i went to autozone.. they tested my battery and he said that it was ok... it was tested for 850 cca.. but the strange thing was that when i pulled it out of the car it was only reading 12 volts.. and he had to put it on the charger before he could do the load test....

what should i do next?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

See if the initial problems have gone a way if only for a little bit.


----------



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

*nothing has changed..*

I dont get it... i got 2400 into this thing so far and it isnt in any better standing than when i first got it... maf next? could that cause that error?


----------

